# WORST movie lines



## Swordlady (May 9, 2006)

Okay...we know everyone's favorite movie lines.  How about THE absolute worst lines you've ever heard?

Here's a groaner from the first X-Men movie:

 "Do you know what happens when a toad gets struck by lightning? The same thing as everything else!" _(Storm to Toad, right before blasting him into oblivion)_

A close second would be the whole bit of "romantic" (a term I'm using VERY loosely) dialogue in "Attack of the Clones":

"I hate sand. It's so coarse...Not like here. Everything here is smooth." _(Anakin's feeble attempt to pick up Padme)_


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2006)

How about Vader's cry of anguish in Revenge of the Sith: "*NOOOOOOOOO!*"


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 9, 2006)

I gonna take you down to China town - probably Steven Seagal in one of this "films."

Everything said in _Rad_ and _Kickboxing Academy._


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 9, 2006)

Ok...some may poo poo me for this but...

the Governator clearly has some of the corniest lines ever and I think the height of that was the movie Commando...  One of my personal groaner favorites has got to be when Matrix (Anrie's character) kills a dude on the plane and tells the Flight Attendant:

*"*Don't disturb my friend, he's dead tired."

Ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!  You saw it coming...  You hoped it woudn't and STILl it hurt when it hit... *grin*

Rob


----------



## HKphooey (May 9, 2006)

Want to buy a monkey?

David Letterman in Cabin Boy


----------



## beau_safken (May 9, 2006)

Pretty much the entire movie "RV"

Suggestion....don't see it...save your 10 bucks.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Ok...some may poo poo me for this but...
> 
> the Governator clearly has some of the corniest lines ever and I think the height of that was the movie Commando...  One of my personal groaner favorites has got to be when Matrix (Anrie's character) kills a dude on the plane and tells the Flight Attendant:
> 
> ...



How about (same movie) when he backhand throws that huge knife into a guy, pinning him to a door/wall and says: "Stick around." ? Yuck! 
Likewise when he drops the guy off the cliff and then tells Rae Dawn Chong's character when she asks where he was... :"I let him go."


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 9, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> How about (same movie) when he backhand throws that huge knife into a guy, pinning him to a door/wall and says: "Stick around." ?


I'm pretty sure that was Predator.

Another Predator quote - Richard Chaves' character to Jesse Ventura's:
"Hey, you're bleeding!"
"I ain't got time to bleed."


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2006)

Eldritch Knight said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that was Predator.
> 
> Another Predator quote - Richard Chaves' character to Jesse Ventura's:
> "Hey, you're bleeding!"
> "I ain't got time to bleed."


You're right it is... my bad... but that Jesse Ventura quote is a great one... So full of male macho testosterone that it's great!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 9, 2006)

Every line in the Movie "They Live"

With the exception of Rowdy Roddy Piper's at the Bank, "I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick some ***. And I am all out of bubble gum."


----------



## KenpoTex (May 10, 2006)

Pretty much anything that come's out of Luke Skywalker in episode IV...he was a whiney brat in that movie. "But I wanted to go...to get the power converters" *pout*


----------



## Kreth (May 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> How about (same movie) when he backhand throws that huge knife into a guy, pinning him to a door/wall and says: "Stick around." ? Yuck!
> Likewise when he drops the guy off the cliff and then tells Rae Dawn Chong's character when she asks where he was... :"I let him go."


Also from Commando:
"I like you, Sully. I'll kill you last."


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> How about (same movie) when he backhand throws that huge knife into a guy, pinning him to a door/wall and says: "Stick around." ? Yuck!
> Likewise when he drops the guy off the cliff and then tells Rae Dawn Chong's character when she asks where he was... :"I let him go."


 
Exactly!  That movie was the Pinacle of the "Bad one Liner" genre of Arnie Movies!  *grin*


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 10, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Also from Commando:
> "I like you, Sully. I'll kill you last."


 
And of course the climax of that line:

Matrix: "Sully remember when I said I'd kill you last?"
Sully :  "Yea, YEA.. you said that!  I remember!"
Matrix:  "I lied..."
Sully ;  "Aarrrggghhhhhhh!" <plumets to his death>

..later..

Sidekick: "Where is Sully?"
Matrix : "I let him go..."

They must have been groaning when they wrote that dialog!  *grin*

Rob


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 10, 2006)

"Same here, baby" - Kareem in The Game of Death


----------



## Swordlady (May 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> How about (same movie) when he backhand throws that huge knife into a guy, pinning him to a door/wall and says: "Stick around." ? Yuck!
> Likewise when he drops the guy off the cliff and then tells Rae Dawn Chong's character when she asks where he was... :"I let him go."



Arnie's one-liners may be corny, but some of them were FUNNY.  How about this one from "The Running Man":

Ben Richards: [_after strangling Sub-Zero with barbed wire)_] What a pain in the neck.

Or...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000744/Amber: [_after Richards cut Buzzsaw in half with a chain saw_] What happened to Buzzsaw?  
*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000216/*Ben Richards: He had to split.

Not a very good movie, but it was filled with some of Arnie's funniest lines.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 11, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Arnie's one-liners may be corny, but some of them were FUNNY. How about this one from "The Running Man":
> 
> Ben Richards: [_after strangling Sub-Zero with barbed wire)_] What a pain in the neck.
> 
> ...


 
That movie was awesome - i mean when he is getting dynamos attention saying "hey lightbulb, hey christmas tree!!" well thats just a quality bad line right there.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 11, 2006)

Ohh I had almost forgot about The Running Man...  so many Arnie lines.. so little time.. *grin*

Rob


----------

